

Discover Hot Topics To Write About - daclements
http://www.doitwithwordpress.com/discover-hot-topics-to-write-about/

======
relequestual
How about rather than writing about hot topics, make something a hot topic by
writing about it?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
How about actually _doing stuff_ \- you know, building things? hacking?

